

The Techie Dissidents Who Showed Egyptians How to Organize Online - PakG1
http://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2011/02/the-techie-dissidents-who-showed-egyptians-how-to-organize-online/70734/

======
PakG1
Given that I agree more with Malcolm Gladwell's thoughts on the impact of
social media's importance (or lack thereof) for revolutions, I found this
article quite interesting. I think the main lesson is that while social media
may not do much for getting outsiders to be heavily involved and emotionally
tied to whatever's at stake, perhaps it is an amazing tool that makes
organization much easier for people who are on the ground (at least until the
ISPs get shut down by the government).

